# [SOLVED] Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

OS: Windows 7 Home Premium
64-bit
Windows 7 pre-installed
CPU: Intel Core i3 380M
Motherboard: Dell Inc. 07FXP8
Graphics: Generic PnP Monitor ([email protected]) on Intel HD Graphics
Dell Inspiron N5040 

Beginning today, I opened my laptop from sleep and noticed the display was at its lowest brightness setting. I then tried to restart it to see if that would solve it, no luck. I did some googling and found out it could be a problem with the graphics driver. I then disabled it and enabled it. Now the brightness is at its max settings. 

The function (FN) + F4, F5 (the keys to adjust the brightness settings) do nothing. The brightness status will show up on the screen and only change 1 or 2 notches. 

I then realized I should have a way to adjust the brightness via the Power Settings in the Control Panel. I even confirmed this with a friend. I should have the sliders to adjust the brightness but I do not. It's very strange.

This is the screenshot from my friend:










This is the screenshot from mine:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Hello,

I would suggest uninstalling the graphics driver and get the latest driver from the Dell Support site installed.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

I've tried installing the drivers under the Video category after selecting the radio button with the text "All related drivers for your Product (31 files)" here but they all seemed to be something different...

Drivers & Downloads | Dell United States

Can you point me to the correct driver?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

It should be the Intel HD Graphics

Driver Details | Dell United States


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Hello cadetandrew :wave:

Enter your *Service Tag* in the Dell website and they'll point you to the right driver.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*



Babbzzz said:


> Hello cadetandrew :wave:
> 
> Enter your *Service Tag* in the Dell website and they'll point you to the right driver.


Judging by the link they posted they are currently using the Service Tag.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Correct, they have the service tag.

Just to be sure of something, once I uninstall the driver it will prompt me to restart the computer to finish uninstalling. After restarting, Windows Updates will automatically add the driver back. Which steps should I take to ensure this doesn't happen or to be sure the driver I download is the one installed?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

You will need to uninstall the Intel Graphics driver from Control Panel>Uninstall a program

Once this is done and Windows restart the basic Windows driver will be installed for the PC to function.

Once you get to the desktop you can then install the driver from the Dell Support site.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

I don't see the Intel Graphics HD driver under programs. Should it not need to be uninstalled from the Device Manager (right clicking Computer, Properties, Device Manager)?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

In the list of programs fo you see anything related to the graphics?

Uninstalling it from Device Manager won't uninstall the previous driver.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Doesn't look like I have anything related to "graphics" or even "graphic"...


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

What is listed in Device Manager under "Display Adapter"?


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Intel(R) HD Graphics:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

If there are no programs in listed for the Intel graphics in Uninstall Programs try the below steps:

-Download Trexxy Driver Fusion from Driver Fusion - The Complete Driver Solution and install it.
-Now run Driver Fusion, select *Intel Display only* and then select Delete
-After complete restart the PC then install the driver from the Dell Support site.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Looks like I have multiple entries for "Intel". Is this the right one to delete?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Yes, You only want to select the *Intel Display*


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Completed everything. Once I restarted after installing the driver it started up stuck on the lowest brightness setting... I still can't adjust it. /:


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Check to see if you have Dell Quickset installed (Start > Programs > Dell Quick Set)

If installed Open it and check the Power options to see what the brightness is set to.

If not install it from the Dell Support site.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Surprisingly it doesn't look like I have Dell Quickset... I remember seeing it there at one time. 

I tried installing it, it gave me the error "Unable to identify this system. Setup cannot complete."

This was the one I tried installing:
Driver Details | Dell United States

EDIT: I found the correct version. I needed the 64-bit version. I was able to find it via the page that has my service tag number.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Try the version in the link you posted in #3

Driver Details | Dell United States


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

When trying to launch Dell Quickset, it opens to the Windows Mobility Center with no options for brightness...










After installing, it seems like it knew it was already installed. I did a modify and then repair, then it appeared in the programs list again.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Are you still not able to adjust the brightness using the Fn keys?

Not all model laptops will have the brightness slider bar.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Still not able to change it using the FN keys. 

Perhaps a clean install of Quickset and then a restart...?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

I doubt that will help at this point.

I have a few more things to try:

Open Device Manager and expand Monitors uninstall the monitor listed. If it 

prompts to remove the driver select yes and restart Windows when done.


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

I uninstalled it and well... nothing happened. There's no longer a Monitors category. Still functioning no differently.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Did you restart after uninstalling it?


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Just did a restart. Nothing has changed.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

What is listed in Device Manager under "Monitor"?


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

"PnP-Monitor (Standard)"

This is the same one that was there before restarting.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

It may be a long shot but perform the following steps in TeamViewer:


*Open TeamViewer Icon down in the systray and click Extras at the Top*





*Select Options*






*From the Option screen select Advanced*






*Scroll down under Advanced Network settings look for Install monitor driver and Click Uninstall (if the button is set to install then don't continue)*


----------



## cadetandrew (Oct 27, 2012)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*

Success! I can adjust the brightness using the FN keys.

I have the brightness sliders back under Power Options as well!

That new driver was something I just added with the TeamViewer 8 update, guess all of its bugs aren't sorted out yet. 

Thanks for your help! Sorry if it seemed like a waste of time for something so simple. :ermm:


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

Don't you worry about that. It happens to all of us. Glad you got everything sorted out.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: Can't adjust brightness, missing brightness sliders*



cadetandrew said:


> Thanks for your help! Sorry if it seemed like a waste of time for something so simple. :ermm:


Just glad we were able to get it working.

I have been using TeamViewer for years and never seen that problem. I just recently (last week) updated to the latest version. I guess something to keep an eye out for.


----------

